# Bayern Monaco - Real Madrid: 29 Aprile 2014 ore 20,45.Tv Sky Premium



## admin (26 Aprile 2014)

Bayern Monaco Real Madrid, semifinale di ritorno della Champions League 2013/2014. Si gioca Martedì 29 Aprile 2014 alle ore 20,45 all'Allianz Arena di Monaco di Baviera.

La partita di andata è finita 1-0 a favore dei madrileni. Il Bayern Monaco, per qualificarsi alla finale, deve vincere con due gol di scarto. Con 1-0 a favore dei bavaresi di andrebbe ai tempi supplementari. 

Il Real si qualifica se vince e se perde (segnando) con un gol di scarto dall'1-2 in su.


Dove vedere Bayern Monaco Real Madrid in tv?

La partita non sarà trasmessa in chiaro. Sarà visibile solo a pagamento su Premium Calcio e su Sky Sport.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro, le parole degli allenatori ed commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

up


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

*Guardiola passa all'attacco in conferenza:"Qui sembra che il Real Madrid abbia già vinto la Champions League". *


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Guardiola passa all'attacco in conferenza:"Qui sembra che il Real Madrid abbia già vinto la Champions League". *



Esattamente, va veramente a finire che il Real le prende nei denti.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2014)

up


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esattamente, va veramente a finire che il Real le prende nei denti.



Guardiola e Mourinho per quanto bravi si credono Dio, serve ad entrambi una bella batosta da Carletto che non se la tira


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Forza ragazzi. La finale è a un passo, l'impresa non è impossibile, tutt'altro.
E rimango fermamente convinto che un goal almeno il Bayern lo prende, lasceranno spazi enormi per i 3 la davanti che quando partono in contropiede sono luce per gli occhi, il miglior contropiede al mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esattamente, va veramente a finire che il Real le prende nei denti.


Cosa vuoi scommettere?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2014)

Il Real deve vincere la CL,così la smette Galliani di andare in giro a dire che siamo il club più titolato al mondo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Purtroppo vincerà il Bayern.


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi scommettere?



Niente perchè non ci prendo mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Niente perchè non ci prendo mai


Ecco, lascia fare agli esperti


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2014)

*Allora torniamo a parlare della partita per favore.*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Questa sera. Partita tutta da vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Finalmente stasera ci gustiamo una vera partita di calcio .


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Forza Bayern!


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Aprile 2014)

Passa il Bayern, purtroppo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern butterà il sangue per tutta la gara. Però penso che alla fine passerà Ancelotti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2014)

forza real, buttiamoli fuori


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2014)

chi passa, passa... tanto alla fine deve vincere l'atletico


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Tensione alta.
Hala Madrid!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Passa al 100% il Real Madrid, secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Real deve assolutamente segnare un gol e soprattutto non giocare come a Dortmund altrimenti ne uscirà con le ossa rotta.

Comunque su 9 precedenti giocati a Monaco, 8 vittorie del Bayern e un pari.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passa al 100% il Real Madrid, secondo me.



Imo 60 % Bayern 40 % Real


----------



## pennyhill (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern: Neuer, Dante, Boateng, Lahm, Alaba, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Robben, Ribéry, Müller, Mandzukić

_*A disposzione*_: Raeder, van Buyten, Martínez, Rafinha, Pizarro, Götze, Hojbjerg. 

Madrid: Casillas, Pepe, Ramos, Coentrão, Carvajal, Alonso, Modric, Di María, Bale, Ronaldo, Benzema

*A disposizione*: López, Varane, Marcelo, Casemiro, Isco, Illarramendi, Morata.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

E quando torniamo noi a giocare tra i colossi... e quando...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Lahm terzino, finalmente a messo il giocatore nel suo giusto posto...


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Che spettacolo la coreografia dei tifosi del Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Che spettacolo la coreografia


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Coreografia *pazzesca*.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Tutto lo stadio, spettacolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

Prontissimo per il partitone!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Nemmeno il ronzio della mosca nel minuto di silenzio


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Mado Bale dove ha tirato


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Se segnava questa Bale ...ma dove va Neuer??


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

Pepe lo adoro hahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Sto Preuque.. quanta cera si è messo nei capelli?

Pure gli arbitri ormai si mettono il look prima della partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

1-0 Sergio ramos


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Finita


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Gol di Sergio Ramos. Real Madrid in finale di Champions come anticipato...


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

Ramooooos


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Ramosssssssss


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Davvero deludente questo Bayern. Una squadra che non tira mai in porta.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Questo era da rosso


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davvero deludente questo Bayern. Una squadra che non tira mai in porta.



Henkyess si starà rivoltando.. questo Bayern nel 2012 e 2013 era altra roba.. tiri in porta ne faceva a valanga


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

nervosi i tedeschi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

2-0 SErgio RAmos già finita


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

2-0 Real. Ancora Sergio Ramos.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Real in finale.


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

Vamosss Ramos


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Che fail sto Bayern mammamia.. lezione di Ancelotti a Guardiola 

Ancelotti non perde mai contro il Bayern ..


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile,già finita.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Come godo


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

2 a 0...ciao ciao bayern...


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma il Real Madrid è già con la coppa in mano. Lo dicevamo dall'inizio della Champions.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern in balia del Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Incredibile!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Questo è l'anno del Real dai..


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

quanto godo se in finale ci sarà real vs chelsea..con una vittoria de real... quanto rosicherà murinho??


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Se il Real non si fosse suicidato contro il Valencia avrebbe fatto il triplete


----------



## Doctore (29 Aprile 2014)

il real è famoso per i cali di tensione...pero prendere 4 goal è dura.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2014)

Si meritano la stella


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Sto Benzema non ne azzecca una..mammamia giocatore soppravalutato


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2014)

Certo che se non vincono la decima quest'anno...


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il Real Madrid è già con la coppa in mano. Lo dicevamo dall'inizio della Champions.



Se in finale beccano Mourinho non ne sarei tanto sicuro.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se in finale beccano Mourinho non ne sarei tanto sicuro.



Non c'è storia. Mourinho è sempre difficile da affrontare, ma una finale Real Chelsea finisce con 2-3 gol di scarto.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è storia. Mourinho è sempre difficile da affrontare, ma una finale Real Chelsea finisce con 2-3 gol di scarto.



Mou che perde una finale con 2-3 goals di scarto??? Non esiste. Sarà un partitone sia con i Blues che con i Colchoneros.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2014)

0-3 pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

3-0 Ronaldo che pena di partita.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo. 3-0 Real.

Gliene fanno 4-5. E Guardiola mi sa che rischia...


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

3 a 0 Bayern umiliato!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Niente, Questa è una lezione di Ancelotti.. posso solo togliere il capello..

Aime ha dato una lezione a guardiola..


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

È dura vincere senza tirare mai...


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

che umiliazione


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Cristianooooo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Che umiliazione!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Il calcio in orizzontale. LoL.

A calcio si gioca tirando in porta e facendo gol.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Che genio Alonso era diffidato e si è fatto ammonire un genio!


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Bravo pirla Xabi


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2014)

Grande Carletto, grandissimo.
Guardiola con la squadra a disposizione meriterebbe di essere cacciato all'istante.
Heynckes starà ridendo di gusto, il suo Bayern era una macchina perfetta, questo è la bruttissima copia del Barcellona. Il Bayern deve giocare da Bayern, non da Barcellona. Guardiola esce distrutto da questo doppio confronto.
Godo tantissimo comunque, ma continuo a sperare che vinca l'Atletico


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldo è pazzesco comunque, altro che la storiella delle difese spagnole, è proprio bestia.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se il Real non si fosse suicidato contro il Valencia avrebbe fatto il triplete



guarda che il real puo ancora fare il triplette... la liga é ancora aperta... poi perché suicidio con il Valencia? a l'andata ha vinto il real e il ritorno non si é ancora giocato.. forse intendevi il siviglia.. non so..


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> guarda che il real puo ancora fare il triplette... la liga é ancora aperta... poi perché suicidio con il Valencia? a l'andata ha vinto il real e il ritorno non si é ancora giocato.. forse intendevi il siviglia.. non so..



Sì, ha perso 2-1 a Siviglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Oddio Pepe  pure sul 3-0 fa le solite scenate


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Aprile 2014)

Non mi aspettavo una roba simile devo essere onesto. Alonso grave perdita in vista della finale


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

Pepe da Oscar. Devia una fucilata di Alaba senza problemi poi sviene dopo essere colpito da un cross hahahaha


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì, ha perso 2-1 a Siviglia.



si infatti! cmq sarei contento per Ancellotti se riuscisse a fare il triplette.. anche se avrei preferito vederlo fare con il milan.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Ci voleva un milanista (uno che sa perfettamente come si fa) per portare la Decima a Madrid.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il calcio in orizzontale. LoL.
> 
> A calcio si gioca tirando in porta e facendo gol.



Ehheeh ma il catenaccio, eheheh ma Mourinho è l'anticalcio..

Guardiola si sta dimostrando un fail... il suo calcio si basa solo di passaggi.. all'inizio forse era una cosa nuova,ma con gli anni le squadra imparano.. guardiola negli ultimi due anni col barca era diventato prevedibile.. noi, se non fosse per il rigorini, stavamo in semifinale.

Ora sta facendo la stessa cosa con il Bayern, ormai pure i muri sanno come contrastare i passaggi in orizzontale..


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci voleva un milanista (uno che sa perfettamente come si fa) per portare la Decima a Madrid.



Ti stai sbilanciando troppo 
Per me non avrà vita facile né contro il Chelsea né contro l'Atletico.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti stai sbilanciando troppo
> Per me non avrà vita facile né contro il Chelsea né contro l'Atletico.




Ma figurati!


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

Il vero problema è che qua Pep non ha un Messi che lo tira fuori dai guai...


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

CAPOLAVORO di Carletto nostro


----------



## pennyhill (29 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti stai sbilanciando troppo
> Per me non avrà vita facile né contro il Chelsea né contro l'Atletico.



Già è sicuro che mancherà l'uomo che da equilibrio a questo Real.  Assenza pesantissima.


----------



## Morghot (29 Aprile 2014)

Godo.. mi scuso con ramos per gli insulti che gli ho tirato qualche tempo fa


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2014)

Grande Carletto!!! Se la vince entra nella storia... alla faccia di s****inho


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Il record del Milan di Sacchi (2 CL vinte di fila) rimarrà intatto grazie ad uno dei suoi protagonisti: Carletto. Che dire... gioia doppia!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Risultato pazzesco e scoppola incredibile a Pep.Non penso che rischi la panchina,ma il prossimo anno sarà obbligato a vincere la CL.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma Xabi quanto ingenuo è? Ma dai. Ma dai!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il calcio in orizzontale. LoL.
> 
> A calcio si gioca tirando in porta e facendo gol.



Il Bayern è la squadra che ha tirato più di tutte (sia in porta che fuori) per distacco. Questa sera il Real ha preparato una partita perfetta. Li sta ridicolizzando.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Xabi


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ehheeh ma il catenaccio, eheheh ma Mourinho è l'anticalcio..
> 
> Guardiola si sta dimostrando un fail... il suo calcio si basa solo di passaggi.. all'inizio forse era una cosa nuova,ma con gli anni le squadra imparano.. guardiola negli ultimi due anni col barca era diventato prevedibile.. noi, se non fosse per il rigorini, stavamo in semifinale.
> 
> Ora sta facendo la stessa cosa con il Bayern, ormai pure i muri sanno come contrastare i passaggi in orizzontale..


il barca di guardiola pressava da matti e subiva pochissimo, i passaggi in orizzontale e i pochi tiri in porta penso siano un problema secondario. La delusione vera di questo Bayern è che ha concesso tantissimo nelle due partite


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Real ordinato,è il Bayern che è IRREALE per quanto è brutto,i primi 2 gol vergognosi,concentrazione 0


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern deludentissimo. Però raga dai ereditare Heynckes era comunque dura, vi aspettavate che Guardiola facesse un altro triplete? Ancelotti tempo fa le prendeva dal Deportivo e Carletto è quello che è un grande allenatore. Pep (che non ha comunque l'esperienza dell'ex milanista) sta prendendo una pesantissima lezione dovuta all'inesperienza. Se quest'anno fa il double alla fine sarà una stagione buona la sua (ricordiamo che ha stuprato il campionato vincendolo già a marzo).


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Risultato pazzesco e scoppola incredibile a Pep.Non penso che rischi la panchina,ma il prossimo anno sarà obbligato a vincere la CL.




Beckenbauer lo manderebbe via anche stasera stessa.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Aprile 2014)

Che pena, alla faccia della partita più bella ed emozionante dell'anno, tutto chiuso dopo neanche venti minuti


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Già è sicuro che mancherà l'uomo che da equilibrio a questo Real.  Assenza pesantissima.



A proposito di equilibrio. Il Real non ha concesso un tiro in porta al Bayern giocando con Xabi Alonso, Di Maria e Modric. E c'è chi ha bisogno di 2-3 incontristi a partita per giocare in Serie A. Ogni riferimento è puramente causale


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> il barca di guardiola pressava da matti e subiva pochissimo, i passaggi in orizzontale e i pochi tiri in porta penso siano un problema secondario. La delusione vera di questo Bayern è che ha concesso tantissimo nelle due partite



Quoto.I primi due gol di stasera sono da oratorio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Risultato pazzesco e scoppola incredibile a Pep.Non penso che rischi la panchina,ma il prossimo anno sarà obbligato a vincere la CL.



la filosofia del Pep va modificata, col Barca funzionava perché avevi Messi, altrove pur avendo gran giocatori che riproducono il tiki taka, non hai uno da 60 goals stagionali che ti finalizza quel possesso... quindi devi ragionare diversamente. Carletto gli sta dando una lezione a 360°.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beckenbauer lo manderebbe via anche stasera stessa.



A mente calda si 
Però hanno fatto un grosso investimento e non credo che lo stroncheranno subito.Gli faranno una ramanzina a fine stagione e poi l'ultima possibilità.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto.I primi due gol di stasera sono da oratorio.



è una questione di testa credo,quelli del Bayern erano proprio nervosi......


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che qua Pep non ha un Messi che lo tira fuori dai guai...


Come ho detto prima, Guardiola ha un solo modo di vedere il calcio. Non è capace di cambiare. Il tiki taka negli ultimi anni è diventato prevedibile. Aveva, come hai detto, Messi che tirava il coniglio dal cilidro è lo salvava..

Ma questo Bayern sembra il Barca senza Messi..
Il suo modo di giocare può andare bene in Bundess dove le squadre si buttano avanti. Ma contro squadre organizzate..

Guarda caso hanno fatto fatica contro lo United.. contro il Dormund hanno perso 2volte in finale di supercoppa ed il ritorno,ora si stanno facendo asfaltare.

E' al suo primo? Non è una scusante, Ancelotti pure è al primo anno.

Certo 17 miln all'anno per giocare in questo con la squadra più forte al mondo.

E chi si lamenta di Seedorf.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati!



Vedremo 
Il Real è molto più forte sia del Chelsea che dell'Atletico ma chiunque passi tra le 2 non lascerà le praterie che ha lasciato questa sera il Bayern che si è suicidato da solo alla fine, senza voler togliere i meriti al Real e a Carletto.
Curioso comunque come il Real nel complesso abbia sofferto tantissimo a Dortmund rischiando seriamente l'eliminazione (il Borussia con tutti i titolari sarebbe anche potuto passare alla luce delle prestazioni), mentre stia passeggiando in scioltezza sul malcapitato Bayern che è di un'altra categoria rispetto alla banda di Klopp.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> la filosofia del Pep va modificata, col Barca funzionava perché avevi Messi, altrove pur avendo gran giocatori che riproducono il tiki taka, non hai uno da 60 goals stagionali che ti finalizza quel possesso... quindi devi ragionare diversamente. Carletto gli sta dando una lezione a 360°.



Temo anche che Schweini e Kroos non possano giocare insieme davanti alla difesa (dico temo perché gli adoro entrambi).Ormai,anche il quel ruolo,vince il dinamismo (Vidal,Yaya,Gundogan,ecc).


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Comunque è una costante che Guardiola soffra le squadra organizzate dal punto di vista difensivo, ovvero il Chelsea nel 2009 con Hiddikn, l'Inter di Mou, Il Chelsea di Di Matteo ed il Real di Carletto. Le soffre di brutto.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> il barca di guardiola pressava da matti e subiva pochissimo, i passaggi in orizzontale e i pochi tiri in porta penso siano un problema secondario. La delusione vera di questo Bayern è che ha concesso tantissimo nelle due partite



Ma il Bayern in porta ci tira eccome. Sul sito della Uefa il Bayern in Champions quest'anno ha tirato 139 volte (solo i tiri in porta), il Real secondo 108, tutte le altre sono sotto i 100. Anche all'andata il Bayern ha tirato più del Real. 

Secondo me questa sera è un capolavoro di Ancelotti e del Real. Cioè, il Bayern che non tira in porta neanche una volta in casa!


----------



## BB7 (29 Aprile 2014)

L' Atletico se passa è da tenere d'occhio, forse sono gli unici che hanno più voglia del Real di alzare la coppa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Chebello ragazzi! La più grande batosta per pep 
E ronaldo 15 gollll


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beckenbauer lo manderebbe via anche stasera stessa.


Farebbe una cretinata pazzesca. Soprattutto se il Bayern vincerà la coppa di germania. Solo il grandissimo Milan di Sacchi ha vinto la coppa campioni due anni di fila.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

ora giusto per farvi capire, dopo pochi minuti a momenti prendono un gol IDENTICO a quello dell'andata, poi c'è stata l'occasione di Bale sullo svarione di Neur. L'impressione è che siano entrati in campo letteralmente divorati dalla tensione


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> L' Atletico se passa è da tenere d'occhio, forse sono gli unici che hanno più voglia del Real di alzare la coppa



Sangue, sangue


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Ancelotti, da grande allenatore qual è (con qualche limite, specialmente nelle competizioni lunghe che tende sempre a regalare) ha tirato fuori tutto il peggio da questo Bayern. 

Una squadra che non tira mai in porta in una semifinale e mezzo di Champions League (i record stabiliti contro le squadrette della Bundesliga e quelle beccate nel girone contano nulla) si commenta da sola!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Temo anche che Schweini e Kroos non possano giocare insieme davanti alla difesa (dico temo perché gli adoro entrambi).Ormai,anche il quel ruolo,vince il dinamismo (Vidal,Yaya,Gundogan,ecc).



si, concordo... se Guardiola non cambia modo di vedere il calcio, in europa continuerà a prendere molti schiaffi. Di Barcellona, di Messi e di tiki taka ne esiste solo uno. Anzi, ne esisteva. Tentare di riprodurlo altrove è una utopia bella e buona. E un grosso limite, soprattutto. Questa poca elasticità mentale finirà per fargli solo male.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Real è chiaramente lanciato verso la decima,non so perché ma l'Atlético lo vedo più spacciato del Chelsea


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

E' l'anno di Ancelotti dai.. viene al Milan ed alza la coppa dopo secoli (94) - (2003)

Viene al Real ed alza la coppa di nuovo, dopo che il real non vince da secoli dal 98 se non erro ..

Il 24 maggio potrebbe scrivere una pagina di storia. 3 champions con due squadre diverse (le più presigiose al mondo)


----------



## Aragorn (29 Aprile 2014)

A quanto è quotata una frase di Galliani del tipo "a Lisbona ci sarà anche un pizzico di Milan" ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mou che perde una finale con 2-3 goals di scarto??? Non esiste. Sarà un partitone sia con i Blues che con i Colchoneros.



Esatto...ragazzi Mourinho non ne sbaglia uno e l'Atletico è tostissimo...certo il Real è favorito, ma non ha ancora vinto niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Certo peró che Di Maria interno è stata una vera genialata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2014)

l'impressione è che nemmeno ai giocatori del bayern piaccia giocare così,si vede che sono snaturati.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' l'anno di Ancelotti dai.. viene al Milan ed alza la coppa dopo secoli (94) - (2003)
> 
> Viene al Real ed alza la coppa di nuovo, dopo che il real non vince da secoli dal 98 se non erro ..
> 
> Il 24 maggio potrebbe scrivere una pagina di storia. 3 champions con due squadre diverse (le più presigiose al mondo)


Dal 2002 (2-1 sul Leverkusen)


----------



## Morghot (29 Aprile 2014)

Sì ma calmi a insultare guardiola, schiaffi di qua schiaffi di là, intanto ha vinto "solo" campionato e coppa ed è arrivato in semifinale di champions perdendo contro un real stratosferico, cioè a leggere certi commenti pare sia uscito ai gironi contro la fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che qua Pep non ha un Messi che lo tira fuori dai guai...



Così si imparano a fare i tirchi non spendendo 40 milioni per Lewandowski...probabilmente torneranno i favoriti l'anno prossimo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dal 2002 (2-1 sul Leverkusen)



Milan 94-2003
Real 2002-2014
Ecco più o meno..
Sembra un predestinato a portare le coppe alle squadra di prestigio che sono a secco da anni..

Uno che lo fa con Rea e Milan non può che meritarsi gli applausi..
Potrebbe portar eil Real a 18 titoli internazionali eh guarda caso come il Milan nel 2007 e c'era lui in panca..


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2014)

Ma quanto è forte mordric


----------



## Butcher (29 Aprile 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è forte mordric



Modric è fortissimo. All'andata anche ha dispensato lezioni a non finire.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Fortuna che non hanno dato il pallone d'oro a Ribery quest'anno!

Un giocatore che, con quei livelli, non c'azzecca proprio niente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Certo peró che Di Maria interno è stata una vera genialata.



Come Seedorf mezzala...


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Robbe e Ribery fanno sempre le stesse cose..

Ribery lo dicevo dal vecchio forum che era un grande soppravalutato...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Come Seedorf mezzala...



Un conto è mettere un trequartista nei 3 di centrocampo, un altro è proporre nella stessa posizione un'ala pura. Quella di Di Maria è ancora più geniale.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non hanno dato il pallone d'oro a Ribery quest'anno!
> 
> Un giocatore che, con quei livelli, non c'azzecca proprio niente.



Liberi...Liberi di sognare


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Aprile 2014)

Un Bayern snaturato. Con un possesso palla inutile. Chiaramente la philosophia di gioco di Guardiola non si adatta al calcio tedesco.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

secondo me il real fa il quarto gol..


----------



## Aragorn (29 Aprile 2014)

Giusto elogiare Carletto ma resta il fatto che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra perdere 4 a 0 con a disposizione questo Bayern. Gravissime le responsabilità di Guardiola.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un conto è mettere un trequartista nei 3 di centrocampo, un altro è proporre nella stessa posizione un'ala pura. Quella di Di Maria è ancora più geniale.



Anche quella di Bale e Ronaldo pazzesco in 6 mesi è riuscito a farli coesistere.. e tutti pensavano che si sarebbero pestati i piedi.

E blanc che fa fatica con Cavani ed Ibra
Guardiola che con Messi ha distrutto non so quanti attaccanti, tra l'altro Ibrino, perchè si pestavano i Piedi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Stavano per fare il 4 ahahahaha


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2014)

Bayern ormai allo sbando


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un conto è mettere un trequartista nei 3 di centrocampo, un altro è proporre nella stessa posizione un'ala pura. Quella di Di Maria è ancora più geniale.


Beh, vai a mettere Ozil mezzala... 

Una mezzala, oltre ad avere tecnica, deve avere anche atletismo ed un'ottima corsa. Ancelotti è stato un genio in entrambi i casi a capire che entrambi aveva le caratteristiche per fare quel ruolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> l'impressione è che nemmeno ai giocatori del bayern piaccia giocare così,si vede che sono snaturati.



L'ho sempre pensato pure io...mi sembra a Dicembre avevamo postato un video di un allenamento del Bayern dove un Guardiola nervoso spiegava gli schemi mentre i giocatori avevano una faccia perplessa
cmq che aspetta a sostituire Ramos e Ronaldo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Carletto è un Re di Coppe. Ed è il miglior allenatore al mondo perché riesce sempre ad amalgamare al meglio i campionissimi che allena e non si fossilizza su un certo tipo di gioco o di modulo, ma si adatta facilmente. 
Era il mister che al Real mancava per diventare una vera squadra e veleggiare verso la decima.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, vai a mettere Ozil mezzala...
> 
> Una mezzala, oltre ad avere tecnica, deve avere anche atletismo ed un'ottima corsa. Ancelotti è stato un genio in entrambi i casi a capire che entrambi aveva le caratteristiche per fare quel ruolo


Beh probabilmente hanno deciso che con 50 mln potessero fare a meno di Ozil per puntare su Bale e Di Maria mezzala. Hanno azzeccato in toto l'operazione. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Certo che se Khedira non torna per la finale, cosa abbastanza probabile, il Real avrà un bel buco a centrocampo.
Probabilmente giocherà Illaramendi visto che Isco da mezzala in una finale di Champions è un bel rischio.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Certo che se Khedira non torna per la finale, cosa abbastanza improbabile, il Real avrà un bel buco a centrocampo.
> Probabilmente giocherà Illaramendi visto che Isco da mezzala in una finale di Champions è un bel rischio.



Gioca quel bidone di Illara.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh probabilmente hanno deciso che con 50 mln potessero fare a meno di Ozil per puntare su Bale e Di Maria mezzala. Hanno azzeccato in toto l'operazione. C'è poco da dire.


Ancelotti aveva sicuramente già in mente di giocare con il 4-3-3, per questo hanno probabilmente deciso di vendere Ozil. 

Comunque era per dire che non tutti i trequartisti e le ali possono fare la mezzala, bisogna avere determinate caratteristiche ed Ancelotti è stato bravo a capire che Seedorf e Di Maria ce le avevano.

Per rimanere in tema, da noi c'era chi pensava che Pirlo potesse fare la mezzala....


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gioca quel bidone di Illara.



Un bidone come Callejon?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Furbo ancelotti,toglie ramos diffidato..


----------



## robs91 (29 Aprile 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è forte mordric



E pensare che con Mourinho faceva spesso panchina...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]

Qui su ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede. E gli altri utenti non devono discutere le idee altrui.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ancelotti aveva sicuramente già in mente di giocare con il 4-3-3, per questo hanno probabilmente deciso di vendere Ozil.
> 
> Comunque era per dire che non tutti i trequartisti e le ali possono fare la mezzala, bisogna avere determinate caratteristiche ed Ancelotti è stato bravo a capire che Seedorf e Di Maria ce le avevano.
> 
> Per rimanere in tema, da noi c'era chi pensava che Pirlo potesse fare la mezzala....



Infatti ti quoto in toto. Ozil Ha un ritmo troppo compassato per fare la mezzala. Hanno fatto un'operazione perfetta.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un bidone come Callejon?



Vale oltre 35 mln?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

finalmente ha tolto Ramos che era diffidato


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Comunque vi dico una cosa: molti non apprezzano Ramos, lo ritengono un ipervalutato. Ma questo è una forza della natura, atleticamente e tecnicamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque vi dico una cosa: molti non apprezzano Ramos, lo ritengono un ipervalutato. Ma questo è una forza della natura, atleticamente e tecnicamente.



Secondo me è un soppravlutato.. però boh. Lo hanno pagato 25 milion quando aveva 19'anni.. 25 miln per un difensore giovanissimo..


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me è un soppravlutato.. però boh. Lo hanno pagato 25 milion quando aveva 19'anni.. 25 miln per un difensore giovanissimo..



Vabbè secondo te è ipervalutato anche Benzema, pure Ribery. Te hai il palato troppo fino.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque vi dico una cosa: molti non apprezzano Ramos, lo ritengono un ipervalutato. Ma questo è una forza della natura, atleticamente e tecnicamente.



E' da tutta la vita che dico la stessa cosa.E' fortissimo!


Comunque godo!Daje Carletto sei un mito!
Immaginate anche come starà rosicando Mou!Ahahahahahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

Xabi Alonso è stato davvero ridicolo a farsi ammonire sul 3 a 0. Per punizione dovrebbe radersi i peli pubici e attaccarseli in faccia al posto della barba. In quel modo renderebbe perfettamente l'idea di quello che è.


----------



## Frikez (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vale oltre 35 mln?



Era la clausola mi sembra, poi bisogna aspettare qualche anno per trarre un giudizio definitivo.


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Carlo Ancelotti è l'allenatore più forte del pianeta.
Lo dico da anni e non capisco come facciano alcuni Milanisti a criticarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Era la clausola mi sembra, poi bisogna aspettare qualche anno per trarre un giudizio definitivo.



Per ora è un bidone, poi si rivelasse un gran giocatore (in rapporto alla cifra pagata), chapeu!
Solo gli stolti non cambiano opinione!
Ritornando in the topic, voi dite che Guardiola possa rischiare dopo questa debacle?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Carlo Ancelotti è l'allenatore più forte del pianeta.
> Lo dico da anni e non capisco come facciano alcuni Milanisti a criticarlo.



Più forte di tutti non so, ma sicuramente è nell'olimpo degli allenatori, questo si che non so come si possa mettere in dubbio!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque vi dico una cosa: molti non apprezzano Ramos, lo ritengono un ipervalutato. Ma questo è una forza della natura, atleticamente e tecnicamente.



esatto, a me è sempre piaciuto tanto...è matto, ma forte e non se la fa sotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

4-0 Ronaldo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

4-0 ROnaldo


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

4 a 0 l'avevo detto!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

4-0 Real. Ronaldo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2014)

peccato per il record di altafini comunque, ma prima o poi qualcuno lo doveva pur battere


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

Che figura mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Che lezione di calcio mamma mia, penso che Guardiola non si sia mai sentito come questa sera


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2014)

0-4, scoppola storica. 

godo


----------



## hiei87 (29 Aprile 2014)

Nonostante abbia cannato malamente il pronostico, dando il Real per spacciato, godo tantissimo per Carletto.
Probabilmente non prenderà le luci della ribalta, anche perchè lui è il primo a non volerle, ma questo è il suo trionfo. 
Spero di cuore vada a prendersi la decima. Chiaramente, chiunque affronterà, sarà favorito, ma tutto può sempre succedere, soprattutto se l'avversario dovesse essere Mourinho...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Bayern potrebbe giocare altri 3 giorni e non inquadrerebbe manco per sbaglio la porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Dormund ha giocato moltooooo meglio in entrambe le partite... anche la Rubentus ha fatto la sua figura


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Carlo Ancelotti è l'allenatore più forte del pianeta.
> Lo dico da anni e non capisco come facciano alcuni Milanisti a criticarlo.



Uno dei migliori senza dubbio.
Ma Ancelotti è cmq riuscito a buttare via una finale di champions vinta (2005)
E non voglio parlare della sconfitta contro il Deportivo (2004)


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Dormund ha giocato moltooooo meglio in entrambe le partite... anche la Rubentus ha fatto la sua figura



Il Real che ha affrontato i gobbi non è certo paragonabile a questo. Ma neanche lontanamente.


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

se messi non vince il mondiale ronaldo possiamo dire che ha già vinto il pallone d'oro


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2014)

CArletto molto composto chissà il Parrucca che avrebbe fatto, fa il matto per aver vinto contro il Sassuolo figuriamoci.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2014)

Quanto mi esalta il sopracciglio di Ancelotti


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2014)

Chapeau a Carletto.


----------



## aleslash (29 Aprile 2014)

Capolavoro assoluto di Carletto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2014)

E ora la gioia finale, com'è giusto che sia: Carletto che festeggia la decima in faccia a Moufrigno!!!


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Uno dei migliori senza dubbio.
> Ma Ancelotti è cmq riuscito a buttare via una finale di champions vinta (2005)
> E non voglio parlare della sconfitta contro il Deportivo (2004)



Ancelotti è anche quello che nel 2007 è riuscito a vincere la squadra con un Milan che non era certamente la squadra più forte d'europa.Anzi tutt'altro.Ricordiamoci anche delle cose belle.Ogni allenatore,anche il più forte della storia ha subito qualche sconfitta strana in carriera.Ed ogni allenatore sbaglia.Ma quello che sta facendo Carletto nella sua carriera è pazzesco.Altro che Josè "catenacciaro" Mourinho.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Ho cannato alla grande il pronostico (ma non sono l'unico )


----------



## Morghot (29 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E ora la gioia finale, com'è giusto che sia: Carletto che festeggia la decima in faccia a Moufrigno!!!


Non cantar vittoria che se mourigno va in finale rischia di vincerla... ho i brividi solo a pensarci.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

E' stata come Barcellona Bayern dello scorso anno. Tale e quale.

La Champions la vinse il Bayern. Quest'anno la vincerà il Real.

A perdere, è sempre il tiki taka.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è anche quello che nel 2007 è riuscito a vincere la squadra con un Milan che non era certamente la squadra più forte d'europa.Anzi tutt'altro.Ricordiamoci anche delle cose belle.Ogni allenatore,anche il più forte della storia ha subito qualche sconfitta strana in carriera.Ed ogni allenatore sbaglia.Ma quello che sta facendo Carletto nella sua carriera è pazzesco.Altro che Josè "catenacciaro" Mourinho.




Lode a te se sarai coerente anche dopo una ipotetica sconfitta in finale


----------



## Ale (29 Aprile 2014)

grande carletto, godo nel vedere guardiola cosi umiliato ma ora spero che la perda contro mourinho. Guardiola se avesse un po di dignita si dimetterebbe, al bayern questi scivoloni non sono graditi, non sono mica il milan..


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Lode a te se sarai coerente anche dopo una ipotetica sconfitta in finale



E' da anni che dico questa cosa.Non sarà una finale persa (che può succedere!La finale è sempre na partita strana) che mi farà cambiare idea.Un allenatore si valuta nel corso degli anni,non in un giorno,ne tanto meno in una stagione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2014)

Spero di vedere il derby di Madrid in finale,sarebbe una partita pazzesca.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque vi dico una cosa: molti non apprezzano Ramos, lo ritengono un ipervalutato. Ma questo è una forza della natura, atleticamente e tecnicamente.



Hai detto bene,tecnicamente ed atleticamente.Ma ai massimi livelli si è dimostrato più volte poco affidabile causa poca lucidità.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

Ancelotti è allenatore da Europa, da Champions. da grandi appuntamenti. Mourinho è allenatore totale (da Champions e campionato).

Il 24 Maggio si troveranno di fronte ma il confronto tra le due squadre è abbastanza impari (il Real è nettamente più forte del Chelsea). 

Tra le due squadre, spero che vinca il Chelsea (è un'utopia, ma mi auguro che sia il Milan ad arrivare per primo alla Decima). Tra i due allenatori, Ancelotti. Milanista.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Mou è un grande condottiero, uno che fa rendere al massimo le sue compagini, specie dal punto di vista "nervoso". Ancelotti è uno che insegna calcio. C'è un grossa differenza tra i due.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> CArletto molto composto chissà il Parrucca che avrebbe fatto, fa il matto per aver vinto contro il Sassuolo figuriamoci.


già averli messi nella stessa frase è un oltraggio

il tizio col gatto in testa è un bambinone che ha bisogno di esultare pure con una neo promossa perchè così pensa di schernire gli avversari in lotta scudetto.

Carletto è un signore e un vincente ma ancora prima è una persona matura che sa stare dove sta con eleganza e rispetto, qualità rare


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Lode a te se sarai coerente anche dopo una ipotetica sconfitta in finale



sì ma datti un contegno però, stai rosicando peggio del boro biondo.
intanto carletto la finale l'ha conquistata, e in una sola stagione. quello al tuo vate non è riuscito in ben tre anni, per intenderci.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mou è un grande condottiero, uno che fa rendere al massimo le sue compagini, specie dal punto di vista "nervoso". Ancelotti è uno che insegna calcio. C'è un grossa differenza tra i due.



Mou in 3 anni di Real Madrid non è riuscito a far rendere al meglio la sua squadra.E' stato il suo FALLIMENTO dite quello che volete ha fallito e pure alla stra grande..Si nota che gli pesa il fallimento.E' cambiato anche come atteggiamento dopo Madrid!E' sempre sbruffone ma un pò le orecchie le ha abbassate.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì ma datti un contegno però, stai rosicando peggio del boro biondo.
> intanto carletto la finale l'ha conquistata, e in una sola stagione. quello al tuo vate non è riuscito in ben tre anni, per intenderci.



A me il RM sta sui cocones,non ci posso fare niente 
E ognuno è libero di rosicare come anche meglio crede,come avviene per le vittorie di Mourinho o altri
La costante è la tua simpatia,tale e quale a una fuga di gas


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
> Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti



Parli comunque di un allenatore che ha vinto la Champions con l'inter rubandola.Il rigore ed espulsione di Samuel su fallo di kalou in Inter - Chelsea grida ancora vendetta.Lo schifo dello schifo.Per non parlare del gol REGOLARE di yaya tourè in Barca - Inter annullato al barca..Per non parlare del goal in fuorigioco di Milito in Inter - Barca e per non parlare del fallaccio da dietro in area di Snejder ai danni di Iniesta in Inter - Barca.

Non me ne voglia l'inter..Chissene frega se ha vinto,ma quella Champions è stata scippata a Barca e Chelsea.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
> Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti


Ha fatto vincere la champions all'Inter. Basta questo. Cioè dai, come cavolo ha fatto....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> se messi non vince il mondiale ronaldo possiamo dire che ha già vinto il pallone d'oro



Snake sinceramente non me ne frega niente del Pallone d'oro...basta che vince la Champions e fa un gran Mondiale


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Snake sinceramente non me ne frega niente del Pallone d'oro...basta che vince la Champions e fa un gran Mondiale



L'Argentina la vedo male,quindi Ronaldo probabilmente vince anche il pallone d'oro 2014


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A me il RM sta sui cocones,non ci posso fare niente
> E ognuno è libero di rosicare come anche meglio crede,come avviene per le vittorie di Mourinho o altri
> La costante è la tua simpatia,tale e quale a una fuga di gas



sì, sì, stai rosicando per il real, certo.
no, non sei libero di rosicare come credi, perché sei in un forum milanista. e a me onestamente che un interista venga qui a screditare il lavoro enorme fatto da carletto perché ha avuto la colpa di farvi il mazzo a tarallo innumerevoli volte dà fastidio.
per 'ste robe c'è interfans, va' lì.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
> Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti


Stai certo che non succederà, questo è il loro anno, lo vuole il dio del calcio, non si tratta delle nostre opinioni.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ancelotti è anche quello che nel 2007 è riuscito a vincere la squadra con un Milan che non era certamente la squadra più forte d'europa.Anzi tutt'altro.Ricordiamoci anche delle cose belle.Ogni allenatore,anche il più forte della storia ha subito qualche sconfitta strana in carriera.Ed ogni allenatore sbaglia.Ma quello che sta facendo Carletto nella sua carriera è pazzesco.Altro che Josè "catenacciaro" Mourinho.



Non scherziamo, Ancelotti aveva una squadrone. Kaka', Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Gattuso, Ambrosini tutti al top.

Ancelotti è un grandissimo allenatore, ma con questa squadra doveva vincere MOLTO di più.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, sì, stai rosicando per il real, certo.
> no, non sei libero di rosicare come credi, perché sei in un forum milanista. e a me onestamente che un interista venga qui a screditare il lavoro enorme fatto da carletto perché ha avuto la colpa di farvi il mazzo a tarallo innumerevoli volte dà fastidio.
> per 'ste robe c'è interfans, va' lì.




Io esprimo la mia nei limiti dei mods,non sei tu a dirmi quello che devo dire,e chiudiamola qui tesoro


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte



quindi mourinho è sostanzialmente un fallitone.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2014)

curiosa di sentire il parere di Beckenbauer sul Bayern.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stai certo che non succederà, questo è il loro anno, lo vuole il dio del calcio, non si tratta delle nostre opinioni.



Beh è quasi sicuro,è da secoli che ci sfraciolano le scatole con sta DECIMA


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
> Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti



beh almeno le squadre di ancelotti giocano a calcio, e vincono giocando a calcio..e ho detto tutto..


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, Ancelotti aveva una squadrone. Kaka', Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Pirlo, Gattuso, Ambrosini tutti al top.
> 
> Ancelotti è un grandissimo allenatore, ma con questa squadra doveva vincere MOLTO di più.



Ma stai male!Il Milan nel 2007 era già bello che in calo infatti in campionato andammo male.
Pure Paolo Maldini non il primo che passa la pensa come me...Pure lui lo dice che non erano i più forti d'europa.Eddddai di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io esprimo la mia nei limiti dei mods,non sei tu a dirmi quello che devo dire,e chiudiamola qui tesoro



come io sono libero di esortarti a rigurgitare le tue frustrazioni da un'altra parte.
tesoro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh è quasi sicuro,è da secoli che ci sfraciolano le scatole con sta DECIMA


Appunto, Mou dovrebbe sfidare le leggi divine del calcio e non credo ne sia in grado dato che resta pur sempre un essere umano  anzi, mi auguro per lui che non vada in finale, ci sarà da piangere altrimenti, sia per lui che per il Cholo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Argentina la vedo male,quindi Ronaldo probabilmente vince anche il pallone d'oro 2014



vediamo vediamo...è cmq tra le prime 5 Nazionali al Mondo


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, Mou dovrebbe sfidare le leggi divine del calcio e non credo ne sia in grado dato che resta pur sempre un essere umano  anzi, mi auguro per lui che non vada in finale, ci sarà da piangere altrimenti, sia per lui che per il Cholo.



L'Atletico Madrid è impossibile vinca la finale,sarebbe una favola troppo bella,impossibile,da cinema,da Hollywood


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> L'Atletico Madrid è impossibile vinca la finale,sarebbe una favola troppo bella,impossibile,da cinema,da Hollywood


L'Atletico vincerà giustamente e meritatamente il campionato.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Atletico vincerà giustamente e meritatamente il campionato.



Ed è già TANTISSIMA roba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ed è già TANTISSIMA roba


Io sono contentissimo per loro.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Aprile 2014)

*Ragazzi, torniamo on topic e torniamo a parlare di Bayern-Real. Per parlare di Mourinho e salcazzo c'è il topic della partita di domani. Grazie!*


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono contentissimo per loro.



Io no.Ateltico Madrid squadra di mazzulatori.Ci hanno rotto De Sciglio e Balotelli solamente perchè menano come matti.
Giocano bene,ma spero che perdano la liga e spero che finiscano in finale perdendo 6 a 0 col Real.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Aprile 2014)

Comunque giù il cappello dinanzi ad Ancelotti. Grandissimo uomo, grandissimo allenatore spesso criticato qua dentro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2014)

ancelotti è un grandissimo, di maria mezzala strepitoso, modric trasformato rispetto quello che era l'anno scorso, peccato solo per la squalifica di xabi alonso


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2014)

*Rummenigge:"Meglio non dire nulla. E' stata una disfatta"*


----------



## Snake (29 Aprile 2014)

io tra l'altro vorrei tanto sapere cosa ne pensano ai piani alti dei quasi 40 mil tenuti in panchina per 140 minuti su 180...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io no.Ateltico Madrid squadra di mazzulatori.Ci hanno rotto De Sciglio e Balotelli solamente perchè menano come matti.
> Giocano bene,ma spero che perdano la liga e spero che finiscano in finale perdendo 6 a 0 col Real.



Grande! Magari perdono tutto


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Aprile 2014)

Carletto numero 1


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Sono emozionato.
Carletto numero 1, Pep non ci ha capito niente in 180 minuti.
Cristiano numero 1, sei pazzesco.

In generale Real spaventoso, gruppo pazzesco mai come quest'anno, Carletto ha fatto un lavoro ENORME.

Hala Madrid!


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Aprile 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io dico una cosa: se Mourinho dovesse passare e vincere la finale,direi che i dubbi dovrebbero essere sciolti del tutto; ci troveremmo di fronte a una divinità,non un uomo.
> Ancelotti è grande,ma la finale la vincerebbe con la squadra NETTAMENTE più forte,io continuo a non ritenerlo il più forte di tutti



Mourinho a Madrid ha fallito, punto. Non c'è nemmeno da discuterne.


----------



## Frikez (30 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque giù il cappello dinanzi ad Ancelotti. Grandissimo uomo, grandissimo allenatore spesso criticato qua dentro.



El mas grande


----------



## Van The Man (30 Aprile 2014)

Mi fa sorridere leggere i giornali e sentire parlare la gente di Guardiola. Improvvisamente è diventato un povero fallito, degno di allenare in Lega Pro (forse), con tanto di requiem del tiki-taka. Ha ragione Mourinho, il calcio è pieno di filosofi che straparlano, in realtà non è la morte del tiki-taka, e Guardiola rimane un grandissimo allenatore, ma solo l'ennesima dimostrazione che gli integralismi tattici, nel calcio, sono destinati ad essere perdenti, e lo spartito non potrà mai superare il singolo giocatore. Pep ha preso da Ancelotti una sonora lezione, perchè Ancelotti conosce l'arte del buonsenso, conosce il realismo, ha adattato alla perfezione il Madrid ed i suoi giocatori al Bayern. Guardiola invece è stato un cavallo col paraocchi. Quello che valeva a Barcellona non è detto che valga a Monaco, perchè gli uomini e la cultura calcistica sono differenti, perchè sono due contesti che nascono e si alimentano in maniera differente. Sono ultrasicuro che Pep, ripeto grandissimo allenatore, e uomo di spiccata intelligenza, abbia già appreso la lezione, e non si incarterà nei ciechi integralismi alla Sacchi o alla Zeman


----------



## Hammer (30 Aprile 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere leggere i giornali e sentire parlare la gente di Guardiola. Improvvisamente è diventato un povero fallito, degno di allenare in Lega Pro (forse), con tanto di requiem del tiki-taka. Ha ragione Mourinho, il calcio è pieno di filosofi che straparlano, in realtà non è la morte del tiki-taka, e Guardiola rimane un grandissimo allenatore, ma solo l'ennesima dimostrazione che gli integralismi tattici, nel calcio, sono destinati ad essere perdenti, e lo spartito non potrà mai superare il singolo giocatore. Pep ha preso da Ancelotti una sonora lezione, perchè Ancelotti conosce l'arte del buonsenso, conosce il realismo, ha adattato alla perfezione il Madrid ed i suoi giocatori al Bayern. Guardiola invece è stato un cavallo col paraocchi. Quello che valeva a Barcellona non è detto che valga a Monaco, perchè gli uomini e la cultura calcistica sono differenti, perchè sono due contesti che nascono e si alimentano in maniera differente. Sono ultrasicuro che Pep, ripeto grandissimo allenatore, e uomo di spiccata intelligenza, abbia già appreso la lezione, e non si incarterà nei ciechi integralismi alla Sacchi o alla Zeman



Lucida e veritiera analisi.


----------

